# Storms!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope and pray everyone is staying safe through the nasty line of storms going through many states these past few hours/next day. It's inching closer to us, and I admit, I am really concerned. Seems the front end of this is filled with tornado warnings! 
We don't have a safe place to go in case of a tornado threat, so I'd have to wake my kids up, drag them out of bed, and drive them 6 miles into town! Unless a tornado shelter were opened up at the courthouse, then the hospital is the closest safe place, and we've had to go there more than once...

Strong winds are another worry, because we have tall trees on each end of our house <modular home>, and I am always terrified a tree will fall....

They are saying I think 4-8am impact for us, so looks like I may not be sleeping tonight! I really REALLY need to invest in a weather radio.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope it all works out for you!! Try not to worry too much if you can, 
I worry about trees too,though, in storms....we have trees surrounding us on all sides.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! It's almost 4am and here I am lol I may lay down for an hour or so though as it's taking it's time to get here <I want it over with!>. The wind has been picking up the last hour, really gusting. Glad I stayed up, I had to go out and close the top of the door on the front of the barn or the poor babies will get soaked from the wind blowing the rain in the barn when it does arrive!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's wishing you the best! Yep, almost 4 am here too....ugh, too many years of night shift.....
:ZZZ:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hope you're all doing ok, have been thinking about you all! Hoosier, we just took down two giant elm trees (the lowest bid was $900) because they were leaning over the house.  Did it on a Sat and Sunday night a storm took a tree out right across the drive way. Keep us posted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, for everyone's safety.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We are here in WV and it just started pouring rain with a lot of wind. I just put the mommas and babies in their stalls right before the storm hit. Hoping it blows over soon! Praying that everyone stays safe!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Stay safe Hoosier Shadow. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I hope you're all doing ok, have been thinking about you all! Hoosier, we just took down two giant elm trees (the lowest bid was $900) because they were leaning over the house.  Did it on a Sat and Sunday night a storm took a tree out right across the drive way. Keep us posted


 and that's why mine is still standing... ugh.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope everyone fairs well through the storms. They're starting to come in our way.

Hoosier - any word on how you faired through it?

We don't have anywhere to go for tornados either, so it's always scary. When we first moved to Georgia you never heard of any here. Now for the past I'd say 4-5 years we have at least one or more a year - some have been pretty bad. The town north of us was half destroyed from a tornado in 2008 and still hasn't recovered.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Praying!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

It was very rough down here. Trees down every where. One across our power line. One almost in our house. Fencing down. Lost 6 huge pines in the pasture alone. Praising God that we are all ok and that my goats were unharmed! Now to get the power back on and dig out of the driveway. No one can get to work at the moment with several trees across it. 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> and that's why mine is still standing... ugh.


There were people qualified from their normal job, and would do it on the side cheaper; BUT being that we are renting the landlord (and rightfully so) wanted lic. and insured. He paid for half, I really couldn't argue since I get my hay delivered, rent is cheap and he lets me do what I want here.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hope everyone is staying safe, and those who have damage are able to get it taken care of quickly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I meant to post that we are fine, and it wasn't bad here at all! WHEW! It came through about 6:15am, with strong wind and HEAVY rain, I mean it was sooo heavy I couldn't see the yard and we have a bright light/streetlight next to the house! I haven't seen it rain that hard in a very very long time.
After that, it calmed down, and rained all morning. 10 degree temperature drop.
The cold front came through last night and dropped us down to the lower 30s. Was in the 20s most of the day, with snow showers. I think we did get up to 32. Supposed to drop down to 13 tonight, windy, and on/off snow showers. 

Crazy, crazy weather!

Oh, and when the storm came through yesterday morning, I kept thinking WHY didn't the kids school delay for at least an hour?
My kids bus ended up being 45 minutes late! It got stopped by a downed tree, and I guess when she was trying to back up and get around it, she hit something and it flattened a tire, so they had to bring her another bus to finish the route.
My daughter said another bus got stuck and was just as late - got stuck in mud.

Yet, last Friday they cancelled school because we might get ice/snow. There was barely anything to call ice or snow all day lol 
Usually our county makes good calls on the weather though, but I really thought they should have delayed for an hour yesterday, give the road crews a chance to check the roads, and give the buses a little 'daylight to run in.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> There were people qualified from their normal job, and would do it on the side cheaper; BUT being that we are renting the landlord (and rightfully so) wanted lic. and insured. He paid for half, I really couldn't argue since I get my hay delivered, rent is cheap and he lets me do what I want here.


Yep, I see your point! Glad you got rid of them...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Crazy, crazy weather!

Oh, and when the storm came through yesterday morning, I kept thinking WHY didn't the kids school delay for at least an hour?
My kids bus ended up being 45 minutes late! It got stopped by a downed tree, and I guess when she was trying to back up and get around it, she hit something and it flattened a tire, so they had to bring her another bus to finish the route.
My daughter said another bus got stuck and was just as late - got stuck in mud.

Yet, last Friday they cancelled school because we might get ice/snow. There was barely anything to call ice or snow all day lol 
Usually our county makes good calls on the weather though, but I really thought they should have delayed for an hour yesterday, give the road crews a chance to check the roads, and give the buses a little 'daylight to run in.[/QUOTE]

I've come to the point that if I don't feel they should be on the road w/o a delay or cancel I keep them home anyway. I've seen buses go off the road due to superintendents poor decision. It's my kids so I decide. 
I'm so glad you guys are alright.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had an arctic cold front move through last night and had some intense snow bands, only got a little over an inch of snow, but wow was it snowing hard there for a while! Complete white out conditions w/30-40mph wind gusts! 
It dropped down to 4 degrees this morning! I can't even remember the last time we had cold like this.
It's warmed up to 11, but not supposed to get much above 20 today. Nasty, nasty cold day.
We went out late to feed the goats so they could stay snuggled/warm. The babies were all fine, they were shivering a bit when they got up, but they played I let them run in the barn aisle for a few minutes, then they were fine. Some ate grain too  
Hopefully my temporary creep setup works for the 3 older babies who aren't stalled anymore, they have some grain/alfalfa so they don't have to fuss with the older goats. Hopefully the young yearlings don't get in! THey are such brats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow, it has been a crazy year all over. We don't normally get much snow, about a few miles up behind us the mountain does. We had a couple weeks of not breaking 25 during the day; now it's suppose to be almost 50 today!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

They just ruled the storm that hit us WAS a tornado!! Eeeep :O We estimate 30-40 trees down on our 8 acre property, our neighbor lost the rough to his barn. It's a mess out here... And we had absolutely no warning of it. The weather reports just kept saying strong winds and thunderstorm... Thing is I heard a roar and crashing sounds- realized now it was the trees in the front yard. Next time we hear that we will be in the closet! Hopefully their will be no next time though. Glad everyone else is ok!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad to hear everyones' alright. Sorry to here you all had to go through that. We have lived all our life in "tornado alley" and you still never get used it. We live very close to Joplin Mo., now famous for the 2011 tornado. We pay a lot closer attention to weather alerts these days. 
My daughter said the other day: "Tornado warnings in January, WTH?"
70 degrees one day, 25 the next???
Hopefully, all is past for now. Thinking positive thoughts for you to get your power back on soon!!
Take care everyone and you are in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------

